# 10K rounds of ammunition, 100lbs of black powder, oxygen tanks found in Venice home after explosion



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.fox13news.com/news/10k-...en-tanks-found-in-venice-home-after-explosion


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I see that a fire makes the news but only 100 pounds of BP and 10,000 rounds of ammo doesn’t seem excessive, speaking for a friend.


----------

